# Where is Stumpy?



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

It has been 3 weeks since his last video, where or where is Stumpy? I miss my nearly weekly dose of his good humor, great ideas and I have not had a cold one in a while.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I think Stumpy's subscription to "Woodworker Comedian Monthly" ran out & hence has no fresh material. Lol.

He posted on His thread the other day that he has been quite busy, so I know that he is ALIVE, but how WELL is another question!!! Then again, he may have taken all the "Jig Plans" money & flown the coop with McNugget!

I too, miss my weekly dose of lame @$$ woodworking comedy. (You can choose for yourself, whether the woodworking or comedy is lame!!!)

*Stumpy, We miss you!!!*


----------



## AnttiN (May 2, 2012)

Hi,

Yes, we all miss Stumpy Nubs. But this was inevitable I suppose, and I have a few of my own pet theories.

The first one is that humble Stumpy, who once worked alone, has now hired a bunch of mute cherubs to work for him, and like all managers, he only has time any more to tell his minions what they need to do. His ample free time for video blogging is now forever lost.

Also, it's possible he has run out of brilliant ideas. His early videos may have exhausted all of his best stuff, and he is now floundering to find a way to top himself. It's such a shame to watch a person peak so early, and then fall into oblivion!

Most likely however, is that Stumpy Nubs has had to go on the run again. Since his REAL identity, and exact location in Michigan have been a GREAT mystery, that can only be explained by the fact that he is in the Federal Witness Protection Program as a result of his testifying against his former crime-lord bosses. Now they're closing in on him because he got too careless with these videos. Now we ALL know what he looks like, and he can no longer even go out to the big box stores. He's probably in for plastic surgery as we speak.

Anyway, those are my best theories. Perhaps others of you have a better one.

Poor old Stumpy Nubs! He once had such great promise.

Have a nice day!
Antti


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Did someone say "Pet theory"?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I hope all is well with the Stump. He'll be back with a vengeance.


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

Those are all great theories. The one I believe the most in is the witness protection program. It became known that Stumpy was creating a revolution in the woodworking community, and the evil powers that be (expensive jig makers) wanted to have him rubbed out like a oily finish. For his sake (and ours), he was forced to go into hiding. He is currently making the rounds at various cheap woodworkers houses and may just show up at my door soon (since I'm cheap too).

I'll have a cold one ready for you stump, er…. I mean Mr. Smith.

crashn


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Stumpy who?










Here's the answer...


----------

